# What would you do with 500.00 if you won?



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

Me I'd buy one of those new Oppo Blu Ray players:jiggy::jiggy:


----------



## Quake25 (Dec 31, 2008)

Get the equalizer I so desperately deserve and start on my Mains build!


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

I would either put it towards a RTI T4 remote or more likely put it towards adding a D-Box hydraulic actuator system to the theater.


----------



## beolson (Jan 16, 2009)

I would buy another SDX-15 and add it to my system. I currently have a Behringer EP2500 and I could easily power two of those subs with it. I might also get an equalizer. I guess the xtra could go toward the new box that would need to be built also.


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Apply it to a much needed subwoofer raying:


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

I am in need of a new remote. My Pronto TSU2000 is getting pretty old and it needs to be replaced.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

My current need is a Blu-Ray player, and maybe some movies. Maybe I should re-fill my emergancy money account. I kinda used it for my Plasma and Onkyo. 

idk, i might go and blow the 500 :daydream:


----------



## zephyrwinter (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd buy microphone preamp, the Presonus - Blue Tube DP.
and a budget measurement microphone.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I would put it toward the CalMAN class at EHX in Orlando...


----------

